# if you had $500.00 what would you buy yourself?



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay guys if you had 500 hundred big ones what tool, toy etc. would you buy yourself.. paying bills off is not an answer! 

My birthdays soon thats why im asking.. :laughing:


----------



## skagman111 (Mar 5, 2013)

Buy a new surf fishing pole


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Would get a new rangefinder for hunting. :thumbup: Dropped my old one in swamp never to be seen agin .


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Track saw, miter saw, roto hammer, or 30 minutes with Ki Ki:laughing:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Get a nice suit in Borgata for the night... Book a nice spa with a massage ... Tickets to the show with a nice diner and some Vino... then in the morning take another $500 out and get yourself a nice toy...:thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

If it were me?

small compressor with some trim guns, and an 8.25" mitre saw.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Nothing for the business. Unless i bought it off myself it would not be tax deductible. 

Tom


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i'd buy 5 black chips, and put em on red:w00t:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

You're in Jersey? Birthday? Get a nice, used Dewey Weber longboard. New one if you'll make up the difference.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Track saw...might have to add a little cash of my own to the 500 tho...


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

several happy endings


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> You're in Jersey? Birthday? Get a nice, used Dewey Weber longboard. New one if you'll make up the difference.


He might get drunk and end up in Cuba on that thing :laughing:


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

I would get a big bag of coke and a hooker.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Good question... I don't have an answer for that.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

skillman said:


> Would get a new rangefinder for hunting. :thumbup: Dropped my old one in swamp never to be seen agin .


Fellow Bowhunter?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I would get another tattoo.

Cole


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I would say a track saw. 


Dave


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

A MEC reloader and a bunch of 7.5 shot.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Okay guys if you had 500 hundred big ones what tool, toy etc. would you buy yourself.. paying bills off is not an answer!
> 
> My birthdays soon thats why im asking.. :laughing:


I'd buy a plane ticket to warmer climate!

Ask yourself do you really want more tools?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

axial glide mitre saw or milwaukee 12" slider, makita track saw. bosch 4100 table saw. grex green buddy pinner and grex 16 gauge nailer. cap for my truck. and a new shed to store stuff in


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Five Star said:


> I'd buy a plane ticket to warmer climate!


Were suppose to have so crappy weather tonight.. lucky ous...


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> axial glide mitre saw or milwaukee 12" slider, makita track saw. bosch 4100 table saw. grex green buddy pinner and grex 16 gauge nailer. cap for my truck. and a new shed to store stuff in


That's like $5000 haha but if you can stretch $500 all the power to you!


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> axial glide mitre saw or milwaukee 12" slider, makita track saw. bosch 4100 table saw. grex green buddy pinner and grex 16 gauge nailer. cap for my truck. and a new shed to store stuff in


Think you saw an extra zero. Either that or I need to know where you shop


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Were suppose to have so crappy weather tonight.. lucky ous...


I lucked out the week after sandy I took off to Miami beach for 7 days!!! In my mind I'm still there


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Five Star said:


> I'd buy a plane ticket to warmer climate!
> 
> *Ask yourself do you really want more tools?*


I never ask myself that question, it's dangerous. My mind will start thinking about the tools I need/want. It's kinda one of those out of sight out of mind kind of things :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That would get me a 6k pound mixed load of machinery.....


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Fellow Bowhunter?


Yep love to hunt with my bow . Missed this last season due to sandy .


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Either a good hot pastrami sandwich, or a Wawa's hoagie. I'd have to travel to get either.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Five Star said:


> I lucked out the week after sandy I took off to Miami beach for 7 days!!! In my mind I'm still there


I also lucked out. The day after our big snow storm i headed to florida for a week!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Either a good hot pastrami sandwich, or a Wawa's hoagie. I'd have to travel to get either.


You can get like 200 sandwiches for 500$!!!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

A new handgun, or 500 bucks worth of ammo. If I had any guns that is.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> You can get like 200 sandwiches for 500$!!!


In what country?


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

VinylHanger said:


> A new handgun, or 500 bucks worth of ammo. If I had any guns that is.


I'd need a grand just to have the conversation about the Kimber .45 I've had my eye on.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> You can get like 200 sandwiches for 500$!!!


Not if he goes to Harold's deli in Edison! $28 a sandwich haha but man are they awesome!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd give it to JT so he could get some longer telepost..whatever they are:sad:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Five Star said:


> Not if he goes to Harold's deli in Edison! $28 a sandwich haha but man are they awesome!


:blink:

A $28 sandwich?


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom Struble said:


> I'd give it to JT so he could get some longer telepost..whatever they are:sad:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

naptown CR said:


> In what country?


From wawa!


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> :blink:
> 
> A $28 sandwich?


It feeds an army .


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

And i thought 12 bucks was alot for a sandwich.....


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

tenon0774 said:


> :blink:
> 
> A $28 sandwich?


Yeah that's a small feeds a family of 4 comes with a 1/2 loaf of rye bread, a large is almost $60 and feeds 6-8 people with a full loaf of rye


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> And i thought 12 bucks was alot for a sandwich.....


Where in nj are you rich?

http://www.haroldsfamousdeli.com/


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

he's Rich in all of N.J...:whistling


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I go there after the hunting show once a year for lunch . Can't get over the size of dessert 's . 

http://www.haroldsfamousdeli.com/[/QUOTE]


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Struble, you crack me up sir.:thumbup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Five Star said:


> Where in nj are you rich?
> 
> http://www.haroldsfamousdeli.com/


They went up in prize, last year I was paying 18 for the small and 36 for large.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

donerightwyo said:


> Struble, you crack me up sir.:thumbup:


Don't encourage him:laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Either a bunch of systainers or shooting related items.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> From wawa!


Very good sandwiches, used to get them when I worked in the Philly area.

Tom


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> or 500 bucks worth of ammo.


What's that, like half a box now? I'm pretty tempted to sell some...


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

hdavis said:


> What's that, like half a box now? I'm pretty tempted to sell some...


Yeah. 5.56 is running about a buck a round.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

skillman said:


> I go there after the hunting show once a year for lunch . Can't get over the size of dessert 's .
> 
> http://www.haroldsfamousdeli.com/


[/QUOTE]

Yeah you see the size of the cheese cake!


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

EricBrancard said:


> Yeah. 5.56 is running about a buck a round.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Five Star said:


> Where in nj are you rich?
> 
> http://www.haroldsfamousdeli.com/


Hudson county


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

An alpine snowboard and some hard boots.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Yeah. 5.56 is running about a buck a round.


So much for being cheap to shoot! FMJ?


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I would buy a Fein and numerous attachments.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably a new suit and a fancy night out with my wife or maybe some new kitchen knives.

Alternatively, if you have kids, figure out something great to do with them and their friends. It sounds crazy but some of the most memorable days of my life are doing really fun stuff with my daughter or younger relatives like going to a Six Flags or lazer tag or roller skating, whatever it is just do it for a bunch of kids and you'll have a blast. I think of gift money as a means to buy happiness and great memories last longer than anything. At least until senility kicks in...


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

greg24k said:


> They went up in prize, last year I was paying 18 for the small and 36 for large.


they closed down the one up here in Parsippany after the owner got snagged for a half Mil in CC fraud...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

After the 5 dollar cover, that is like 995 boobs in my face.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> For $500, heres what I'd get, and this is skimping on quality, I'd prefer the Heavy Duty version.
> 
> $179
> 
> ...


I have all that stuff from my days of stage hand work!

You got the grease crayons but no color jel to right on! :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I was looking for knife set for me wife. See them in bed and bath but they didn't have any for sale. just display models. Ended up getting her the global set for our anniversary. They were triple the price of the Schmidt bros ones but they are very nice. I'm even looking forward to using them for cutting open boxes with lol


I avoid buying my wife sharp objects. I don't want to wake up dead one day with a knife in my chest. 

My wife is not the cook in the home, so the advantages to good cutlery and cookware are lost on her. 

Tom


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Better sleep with one eye open now barri... :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Better sleep with one eye open now barri... :laughing:


She has a 12gauge tactical shotgun. The knives are the least of my worries lol


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Your on your own on that one!!! :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Your on your own on that one!!! :laughing:


Lucky she didn't have it yesterday when i bought them systainers. She was next to me and i said the the sales guy keep the price to your self. He laughed and looked at the register and there was a big massive display saying the price. I looked at my wife and she has them laser eyes going burning a hole through me lol


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I think if I had and extra $500.00, I would put it towards a larger band saw. Every time I look over that thread with the old Oliver with the 29-1/4" throat and 15" resaw, I wet myself.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

DuMass said:


> I think if I had and extra $500.00, I would put it towards a larger band saw. Every time I look over that thread with the old Oliver with the 29-1/4" throat and 15" resaw, I wet myself.


It is a 36" throat and 16" under the guides :whistling:laughing:

I could have bought 2 of them if I had a 500 budget. 

Fixing it up, I was in it for 600 bucks.

The 3 phase and 2500 pound weight seem to deter most.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Instead of telling you what I would buy, I will tell you what I did. 

I saved it, it was working capital. Then I worked 7 days weekly and saved more. The additional working capital (the most valuable tool in the shed) allowed me to do more profitable jobs where I saved even more. I just kept saving and working hard, after 20 years I had saved up $1M. Getting there, I switched to commercial work with higher returns and some higher end (meaning higher profits) residential work. 

Then, I took the $1M and bought buildable lots and built spec homes. These were even more profitable. I built enough and saved enough that I was able to keep 15 of those homes with no mortgages (now rentals) along with being the mortgage holder on two more (sister and son). 

Then I retired. Now, this is a nice gig.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Lol that's my choice. Already spent $730 yesterday on some more systainers but need about another $800 worth to Complette the setup so $500 wouldn't cover it. If it would only be $500 then a EOTECH sight.


Just picked up an EOtech a few weeks ago. I've always been an Aimpoint guy, but there are some advantages to the EO reticle.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

thom said:


> I saved it, it was working capital.


That's because you never had a Wawa's hoagie...


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

hdavis said:


> Wawa's hoagie...


$500 for a sandwich is a bit out of my price range. What makes a Wawa so special?


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

a new custom rogue wave 5' 11" quad surfboard


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

I tried Thom's approach for the past 20 years. Worked hard, saved and sacrificed. Invested every extra penny. Lost most of it.

So yesterday I took that extra $500 and instead of losing it on another investment I treated myself to a new toy...

And that is why I won't be retiring anytime soon.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It is a 36" throat and 16" under the guides :whistling:laughing:
> 
> I could have bought 2 of them if I had a 500 budget.
> 
> ...


36/16… oh, now you've gone and done it. I'm going to have to go change again. 
I got the numbers from looking over the PDF posted, but that one must be its big sister.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That was probably the #17 which was a 30" saw.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

thom said:


> $500 for a sandwich is a bit out of my price range. What makes a Wawa so special?


LOL, I just meant if I found $500, I get a Wawa's hoagie - no, they aren't that expensive. Not even $20... So a good hoagie, and $480 toward the bank account.

In my younger years, I'd put the full $500 in.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Doctor Handyman said:


> I tried Thom's approach for the past 20 years. Worked hard, saved and sacrificed. Invested every extra penny. Lost most of it.


Investment mistakes are easy to make. An even easier mistake is to have a wife that turns into an ex-wife...


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Rich D. said:


> From wawa!


He's get 99 sandwiches from the WaWa down the street here.

I'd get myself a Windows 8 Pro tablet.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Doctor HandyMan

What do you get with that garmin that you don't get from the gps system on a smart phone?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Palm sander. :blink:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

swartzj81 said:


> 500 bucks aint enough due to the ammo shortage. id hit cabelas and bass pro and stock up even more due to all our local shops are tapped out.


I stopped in Cabelas last Sunday, the shelves were all about bare, including the reload section. 

I see major price increases in the near future. :sad:

D.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Cash is king:thumbsup: I just bought a house last week for $500. Going up for tax sale and I snagged it before the HO lost it.
> 
> 
> The only problem with saginaw homes is the lead issue. Not paint but bullets:laughing:


$500????? Are you serious?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Gary H said:


> Cash is king:thumbsup: I just bought a house last week for $500. Going up for tax sale and I snagged it before the HO lost it.
> 
> 
> The only problem with saginaw homes is the lead issue. Not paint but bullets:laughing:


Post a picture please, would love to see a $500 house...

Around here you can't buy a dog house for this money, and I won't even mention an empty lot no matter in what neighborhood its location.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Customized leather tool belt!


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

A pistol. A friend of mine brought his with us when we went clay shooting the other day,, I want one:thumbsup:


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

thom said:


> Doctor HandyMan
> 
> What do you get with that garmin that you don't get from the gps system on a smart phone?


If it is anything like the Garmins I have used...Lost!!!

A few months ago, I was in Ohio. It was all farm land and betweenmy phone, another guy that had a TomTom and another guy that had a newer Garmin, mine was the only one that did get lost.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

naptown CR said:


> Generally there is a redemption period in which if they pay the back taxes they can redeem the house. You could still get a good return on the $500 though. In Maryland it is like 10% and comes up within 90 days If I remember.


They signed off on it.:thumbsup: They are leaving our lovely state and never coming back.:no:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

greg24k said:


> Post a picture please, would love to see a $500 house...
> 
> Around here you can't buy a dog house for this money, and I won't even mention an empty lot no matter in what neighborhood its location.






















They were $500 a piece. I got the ranch since it has 2 acres behind the house and is in the country. No basement though. Crawl space.

The two story is nice inside. The former Ho stripped all the siding off for drugs.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't tell from the picture, but the 2 story looks Italianate - could be really pretty done up.

I'd take the larger lot, though.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

The 2 story has a big lot for being in the city. If I was married with kids , this house I would live in. There is a two story fireplace and a oak stairway that is 7 ' wide going upstairs. Its a really nice inside. Still has all the oak doors and 10'' oak base board in it. Wood has no scrap value around here.:laughing:

The city will probley pick it and level it. :sad: Too big of a house to flip. People seem to shy away from big old houses.Too expensive to heat and cool.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Gary H said:


> The 2 story has a big lot for being in the city. If I was married with kids , this house I would live in. There is a two story fireplace and a oak stairway that is 7 ' wide going upstairs. Its a really nice inside. Still has all the oak doors and 10'' oak base board in it. Wood has no scrap value around here.:laughing:
> 
> The city will probley pick it and level it. :sad: Too big of a house to flip. People seem to shy away from big old houses.Too expensive to heat and cool.


Plumbing and electrical get more expensive on a 2 story reno just due to access. Believe it or don't, a 2 story like that can be retrofitted pretty easily with insulation and wind up more energy efficient on a per square foot basis. Yank some exterior boards off so you can clear any insulation out of the wall, do any drilling you need for wiring, get the electricians in for install, insulate, button up (or button up, insulate). Air seal, side. Good inside and crap outside is about ideal, in my book, just not a leaking roof.

If you keep the old windows, rebuilding them and putting storm windows on is time consuming. Pretty cheap out of pocket, though.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Gary H said:


> The 2 story has a big lot for being in the city. If I was married with kids , this house I would live in. There is a two story fireplace and a oak stairway that is 7 ' wide going upstairs. Its a really nice inside. Still has all the oak doors and 10'' oak base board in it. Wood has no scrap value around here.:laughing:
> 
> The city will probley pick it and level it. :sad: Too big of a house to flip. People seem to shy away from big old houses.Too expensive to heat and cool.


Makes me wish I was within easy driving distance, I'd look to flip it.


----------



## Cgp4312 (Feb 21, 2013)

tenon0774 said:


> A MEC reloader and a bunch of 7.5 shot.


Good idea I would do the same


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Gary H said:


> View attachment 88547
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take 20 :thumbsup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I picked up one off these today

It was more than $500 though


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

That's pretty.

Get some dirt on that quick. :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> I picked up one off these today
> 
> It was more than $500 though


Closer to 1200 yes?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Closer to 1200 yes?


right in the middle


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> I picked up one off these today
> 
> It was more than $500 though
> 
> View attachment 88572


We've got several Rolair's that have been used every day for over twenty years. Money well spent there. For compressors that size, I wouldn't buy any thing else.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like a new muffler too.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Rich D. said:


> Looks like a new muffler too.


yep its all brand new:laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> yep its all brand new:laughing:


Oh i though it had a few scratches on the tanks.. but nope...


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Eric K said:


> This is still the most honest answer I believe.





EthanB said:


> He's lying about the second part.:whistling


And the first. Even at 15 years ago prices (IIRC) you ain't getting a BIG bag for $500.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Rich D. said:


> Oh i though it had a few scratches on the tanks.. but nope...


Any scratches it has are from me unloading that heavy mofo from the f350 by myself.

:laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://kfor.com/2013/03/05/graphic-woman-packing-heat-drugs-in-private-parts/


:laughing: I don't think I want that one!


----------

